# Bioidentical Hormone Therapy



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife has considered this, but she won't ask a group like this, so, if any of you members of the female gender would care to relay your experiences, both good and bad, of having been on a non-oral (pellet, patch, cream, etc) HRT regime, it would be much appreciated. 

My wife had a complete hysterectomy many years ago, and has had hormone related issues of varying types and severity for years. 

Thank you to any/all who have input they're willing to share.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I am hoping that posting a link is not against the rules here! There is a pretty good woman's group on the subject here:

Bioidentical Hormone Pellets


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've used a cream that has progesterone in it. It works pretty well. 

I had a lot of hot flashes and other menopause problems. When I used the cream the symptoms would go away.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a great book for your wife

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Menopause

There's also this one

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About PREmenopause

I buy the progesterone cream recommended by Dr. Lee and it's made a huge difference for me. 

Estrogen therapy is NOT recommended by Dr. Lee - his books explain the reasoning very well.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

I know people who are fortunate enough to have medical insurance and to afford bio-identicals and ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM

the whole point of bio-identicals is that they mimic what naturally used to occur in the female body/reproductive system

It requires seeing an endocrinologist and figuring out what the coreect levels for YOU (each person is different) for estrogen, progesterone as well as testosterone. (yes, women have testosterone as well...all things need balanced for our unique body)

Suzanne Sommers is an advocate - written several NYT best selling books...The Sexy Years, Ageless, Sexy Forever-How to Fight Fat Over 40, I'm Too Young For This....

If I had insurance and the cash, I'd be taking them in a heartbeat.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I appreciate the answers so far. My interest is specifically in your experience with ,specifically, bioidentical hormones.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know what it's like in the rest of the world but here in Scotland it is thought that any sort of hormone therapy increases the risk of breast cancer, and it is only given if it is thought the benefits outway the risks.

The menopause is not a disease, it is a normal part of ageing, I'm not sure that women should be demanding hormones as though it's their right, maybe it's better to struggle through the menopause and come out the other side naturally.

I have used the natural progesterone and found it very beneficial, but now I'm worried about breast cancer, as my mum has just been diagnosed (she was on HRT for 10 years when going through the menopause, back then they gave it out like sweeties), so now I am off even the natural progesterone and I'll see how I get on completely without hormones.

From what I have read on the subject, most breast cancers are oestrogen dependent (Dr Drerio may chip in with his scientific knowledge), so oestrogen is to be avoided, specifically in post-menopausal women.

I guess everyone has to do their own research and make their own decisions based on their own health and their family history. 

I have decided to steer clear of oestrogen.


----------

